# Goggle Advice



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

I'm buying new goggles in the next week or so, and I have two options I'm looking at. My decision is between Oakley A Frames or Dragon DXS goggles.

My face is fairly small, I wore Bolle Shark goggles and they were definitely too large. I tried on my brother's Dragon DXS goggles (which he hasn't used yet, so no idea on how they work from him), and they seemed smaller, though it came across as a tiny bit larger than perfect.

Anyone have an idea on how the A Frames fit in comparison to the DXS, and how well they perform?

Edit: Probably wrong sub-forum, since I just re-realized that there's an outerwear section. /facepalm


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

DXS is a kids/youth goggle

A-Frames are not


----------

